# Carc pr-275



## kayleerogers (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a patient with Providence as primary and BxBs as a secondary payor and the first bxbs payment came through just fine, the patient had some copay, some deductible, and some write off. 2 months later BxBs sent me another EOB saying all of the write off amount has been changed to patient portion with code PR-275 = Prior payer's (or payers') patient responsibility (deductible, coinsurance, co-payment) not covered. 
Can someone help explain more on this and should I really charge the patient ??


----------

